# Black Patina on Stainless Steel



## HPBotha (5/10/14)

Has anyone tried to do chemical patina on stainless steel? I am looking forward in trying this!!!

​
there is a link to a website available at the end, but i would like to know if there is a local variant available..... they sure do have a ton of options available to customize your metal finishes!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/10/14)

I have, it makes the steel super hard, Also its pretty hard to keep it consistent.


----------

